# Conservative Bible Project



## Hebrew Student (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

Let me first of all say that Phyllis and Andy Shlafly are two people who have been mightily used of God. I do not want to belittle what they have done for the body of Christ in the way they have stood up against the increasing tide of liberalism into our society.

That being said, I heard from a New Testament friend, and was confirmed by Daniel B. Wallace in this post that Andy Shlafly and Conservativapedia are sponsoring what they call the _Conservative Bible Project_. Dan Wallace explains:



> Conservapedia.com is sponsoring a new Bible translation called the Conservative Bible Project. The project involves open-source editing, which has been an open source of woe or comic relief, depending on your perspective. The Tennesean.com reports that Gen 1.1 was changed by fans of Stephen Colbert as follows: “In the beginning, Stephen Colbert created the heavens and the earth”! The text was later fixed. Al Gore may have invented the Internet, but Colbert did not create the universe. Elsewhere, someone changed ‘Pharisee’ to ‘liberal’ to show that liberals were responsible for Jesus’ death. Schlafly changed it back to Pharisee but admitted to the Tennesean.com, “The possibility that Pharisees, which is a term that’s not familiar to most of us, could be better translated as liberal is intriguing. But we haven’t gone with that yet.”



It is amazing to me how interpretations of scripture, and, yes, now, even the translations themselves are interpreted through the grid of twenty-first century anti-liberal, anti-feminist ideology, rather than allowing the text to go where it wants to go, and deal with those issues when it wants to deal with those issues. As Dr. Wallace notes of this project, "What is most remarkable about this new translation is not that it lacks almost total credibility (which is true), but that political ideology is so strong that it overrides everything else." I almost have to wonder if this is an indication that we as evangelicals may be making the exact same mistakes as the political theologies such as Liberation Theology. We end up viewing the Bible through a political lens rather then allowing the Bible to address those issues when it actually addresses those issues.

Thoughts?

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## GD (Dec 3, 2009)

Hebrew Student said:


> Thoughts?



Wretched.


----------



## Berean (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Claudiu (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think a new translation is necessary in my opinion. People need to change the way they read the Bible (the list of circles that don't interpret correctly could go on and on...like the disp. interpretation), not change what the Bible says.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 4, 2009)

Drinking battery acid will only kill your body. These translation changes aren't just incidental, they're clear distortions and entirely agenda driven.

Conservative Bible Project - Conservapedia

I'd pick up an NRSV, Good News Bible or The Message well before this "translation".


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 10, 2009)

and let us not forget that there are evangelical reformed confessional bible-beleiving Christians who are politically liberal and just a side note most have been center-left sense the days of the puritans (those liberal congregationalists and presbyterians rejecting the established church!). And this is not even a bible translation! I saw no evidence of any sort of textual criticism nor greek, hebrew and aramaic to english work on the website! This is just a wikimessage at best.


----------

